# pet passport results?



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

How long does it usually take to get the results of the blood tests for anti rabies injection?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

One Month we waited :evil:


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

About a month i waited then six months before the animal can come back in to UK if you go overseas think that's what I was told?


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

It's six months after the date of a successful blood test. So if it took a month to get the results(as ours did) you will need to wait a further 5 months before returning to the UK.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Just had Casper done, the vet told us up to 6 weeks, but we got the result back in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*pet passport*

We have just had our dog done on Friday and told it could take up to 6 weeks for the results. We are planning going away later on in the year.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Lindiwe had her blood test on January 5th and we waited 3 weeks only for the results.

Although you have to wait 6 months from the date of a successful blood test you do not have to wait that long before leaving the country.

Lindiwe can only come back from July 5th but we will be going out in May.


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

We have had our two dogs done and the results came back in 7 days thhough was told it would be 14 days - pretty good we thought.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Can confirm the crucial date is the date of the test, not the date you get the result.
So it does not matter how long the result takes to come back, as long as it is positive of course. The six months starts from the date the vet takes the blood sample.

Some friends of ours got caught out by that and had to leave their dog in Holland for three weeks as they thought it was the date of the injection.

 

Alan


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Pet Passport*

Hi all,

Was a bit confused at Alhod's explanation so went and dug out our documents and pet passport for our cat and can confirm what's been said.

Originally our cat had his anti-rabies injection on 8th December 2006.

After approximately 1 month, the sample was taken on 5th January 2007 and sent to lab for testing.

Sample received at lab on 8th January 2007 and test results reported on 19th January.

Vet then marked up and stamped passport with date of original injection on 8th December and validity period was for 3 years less a day on 7th December 2009.

He received a booster on 10th November 2009 which is valid until 9th November 2012.

The date we used for re-entry into the UK was 6 months from the date the sample was taken - 5th January ( which the lab report later confirmed was good) not the injection date and validity which is marked in the passport.

Hope this clarifies (or confuses even more :? )

Cheers,
Alan

PS Tentless - did you receive a PM I sent you a while ago?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Careful on length of vaccine as far as l know only one gives 3 years rest are a year. Always check which one used.

Also important that when you are given your blood test date go then, don't change it the longer you leave it the lower the titre and risk being run of failing the test.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

alhod said:


> Can confirm the crucial date is the date of the test, not the date you get the result.
> So it does not matter how long the result takes to come back, as long as it is positive of course. The six months starts from the date the vet takes the blood sample.
> 
> Some friends of ours got caught out by that and had to leave their dog in Holland for three weeks as they thought it was the date of the injection.
> ...


----------

